# Shipping a Guitar



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

I need advice on the best way to ship a Martin D-18 Acoustic Guitar to my Grandson in Texas from Florida; such as packing, carrier etc.

I do want it to get there in one piece. Thanks in advance. C2


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Charlie2 said:


> I need advice on the best way to ship a Martin D-18 Acoustic Guitar to my Grandson in Texas from Florida; such as packing, carrier etc.
> 
> I do want it to get there in one piece. Thanks in advance. C2


I would get a hard case for it.... Then box it up... Best way..... UPS only... I don't trust FedEx ....


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Guitar Shipping*



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I would get a hard case for it.... Then box it up... Best way..... UPS only... I don't trust FedEx ....


Thanks; it is already in a hard case. I will check on UPS. C2


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Loosen the strings!!!


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I shipped my in a hard case then got a box from a guitar store to put it in. A trolling motor box will work also.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

No matter who you choose, FULLY INSURED!!!


----------

